# Exposure around the sprocket holes



## oa123 (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm fairly new to developing B&W (been doing my own film for about a year) and I've recently noticed a consistent phenomenon with my film that is happening across multiple types of film, multiple cameras and multiple 2 reel developing tanks. I get what I think are exposure markings around the sprockets which usually only occur during the first 5 - 10 frames or so (they do not appear on the rest of the roll).  Thoughts?

Exposure markings around sprocket holes


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 18, 2017)

Looks like light leak. Could be camera back, could be film developing canister (lid), but my first reaction is it's happening in camera.

Joe


----------



## oa123 (Oct 18, 2017)

Ysarex said:


> Looks like light leak. Could be camera back, could be film developing canister (lid), but my first reaction is it's happening in camera.
> 
> Joe



I thought this too, but it's been happening consistently with multiple cameras (I develop for a few friends as well and it's happened on their rolls).  I also have three different 2-reel developing canisters (different brands/models) and it's happened with all of them.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 18, 2017)

Also the film looks to have heavy chemical staining. You might want to check your processing technique.


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 18, 2017)

Ysarex said:


> Looks like light leak.



I don't think so.  It looks more like the developing reel is not allowing for proper chemical movement.



webestang64 said:


> Also the film looks to have heavy chemical staining. You might want to check your processing technique.



This may also be the case.  Improper or not enough agitation during the development.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 18, 2017)

Looks like a light leak to me.  In frame 0A it appears to reach into the image itself.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 18, 2017)

If this same, exact thing is occurring with different cameras, they I would look at  your developing tank (plastc lid??) or a safelight in the darkroom or a GraLab timer (glow-in-the-dark painted dial) in the darkroom, or a tiny light leak in the room or area where you are loading the film development reels.


----------



## compur (Oct 18, 2017)

Where do you load your reels? In a changing bag? Darkroom? Closet? ...

Do you use a bulk loader?


----------



## john.margetts (Oct 19, 2017)

It is mostly occurring on the side of the film away from the bar-coding which basically rules out a development issue. As Sparky points out, the dark is spreading into the image area - it is a light leak.

If it is happening with a variety of cameras and developing tanks it must be down to you. 

How and where are you opening the film cassettes? Are the developing tank lids fitted square and screwed all the way down - my older Paterson tank resists this and sometimes I have to refit the lid a couple of times in the dark. 

Are you leaving the fixer for long enough before opening the tank? Is your fixer fresh enough?


----------



## Johnny Garcia-Photography (Jan 23, 2018)

oa123 said:


> I'm fairly new to developing B&W (been doing my own film for about a year) and I've recently noticed a consistent phenomenon with my film that is happening across multiple types of film, multiple cameras and multiple 2 reel developing tanks. I get what I think are exposure markings around the sprockets which usually only occur during the first 5 - 10 frames or so (they do not appear on the rest of the roll).  Thoughts?
> 
> Exposure markings around sprocket holes


Could be static marks from your rewinder // if your shooting with the Nikon F3 and your using the MD4 drive you might wanna check to make sure its secured on


----------



## Johnny Garcia-Photography (Jan 23, 2018)

oa123 said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like light leak. Could be camera back, could be film developing canister (lid), but my first reaction is it's happening in camera.
> ...


You could be turning to fast as your putting the film on the reels


----------



## Johnny Garcia-Photography (Jan 23, 2018)

Johnny Garcia-Photography said:


> oa123 said:
> 
> 
> > Ysarex said:
> ...


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 23, 2018)

Are you loading your own film?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2018)

If you rip the tape holding the film to the film cassette's inner spool, it can create a static spark or two or three that fogs the last few frames on the roll of 35mm film...I learned that lesson long ago. So...always use scissors to cut the tape that holds the film to the cassette's inner spool!

I was wondering about that F3HP and MD-4 motorized film rewind feature mentioned above by Johnny Garcia--I suppose if the air is kind of dry, motorized rewinding might create static sparks. Still, I think this is a light leak that's biting you at some point in the process!


----------



## Johnny Garcia-Photography (Jan 24, 2018)

Derrel said:


> If you rip the tape holding the film to the film cassette's inner spool, it can create a static spark or two or three that fogs the last few frames on the roll of 35mm film...I learned that lesson long ago. So...always use scissors to cut the tape that holds the film to the cassette's inner spool!
> 
> I was wondering about that F3HP and MD-4 motorized film rewind feature mentioned above by Johnny Garcia--I suppose if the air is kind of dry, motorized rewinding might create static sparks. Still, I think this is a light leak that's biting you at some point in the process!


 on the f3 in order to attach the Md4 drive you first most remove a protective screw just under the film cassette holder


----------



## timor (Feb 11, 2018)

oa123 said:


> I'm fairly new to developing B&W (been doing my own film for about a year) and I've recently noticed a consistent phenomenon with my film that is happening across multiple types of film, multiple cameras and multiple 2 reel developing tanks. I get what I think are exposure markings around the sprockets which usually only occur during the first 5 - 10 frames or so (they do not appear on the rest of the roll).  Thoughts?
> 
> Exposure markings around sprocket holes


Did you resolve your problem ?


----------

